# HBO Max



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been using HBO Max for a month or so and I've had no issues at all. My ATVs work better than they do on Netflix as far as navigation goes. That surprised me. The content on Max is impressive, I've been binging on movies for a few days and I've got a lot more to watch. So far, I think it's a great service. 

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> I've been using HBO Max for a month or so and I've had no issues at all. My ATVs work better than they do on Netflix as far as navigation goes. That surprised me. The content on Max is impressive, I've been binging on movies for a few days and I've got a lot more to watch. So far, I think it's a great service.
> 
> Rich


Yes, it has a lot of content.. I'm looking forward to "Raised by Wolves". Also planning to watch "Doom Patrol". I'm glad it's available on my Samsung TV, since Roku still isn't carrying it.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

the2130 said:


> Yes, it has a lot of content.. I'm looking forward to "Raised by Wolves". Also planning to watch "Doom Patrol". I'm glad it's available on my Samsung TV, since Roku still isn't carrying it.


 I wish it was available either LG or Directv DVR application.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> I wish it was available either LG or Directv DVR application.


Much of the content is available on demand with an HBO subscription from DirecTV, which allows you to record it as well. With my DirecTV HBO subscription, I have full access to HBO Max from my ATV at no extra cost.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dod1450 said:


> I wish it was available either LG or Directv DVR application.


DirecTV is way behind competitors like Comcast, which has made streaming services available directly from their set-top boxes. What is really disappointing is that Roku is playing hardball with new streaming services. There was a time when you could count on Roku to carry just about everything, but not anymore.. I have two Rokus, but I can only access HBO Max through my Samsung TV, which had it as soon as it was available.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rich said:


> I've been using HBO Max for a month or so and I've had no issues at all. My ATVs work better than they do on Netflix as far as navigation goes. That surprised me. The content on Max is impressive, I've been binging on movies for a few days and I've got a lot more to watch. So far, I think it's a great service.
> 
> Rich


I've been really enjoying HBO Max (more than I thought I would.) I'm actually glad I replaced my 2 Roku Ultras with 2 Apple TV 4Ks now. I'm loving the DC collection and the fact it has Doctor Who.



the2130 said:


> DirecTV is way behind competitors like Comcast, which has made streaming services available directly from their set-top boxes. What is really disappointing is that Roku is playing hardball with new streaming services. There was a time when you could count on Roku to carry just about everything, but not anymore.. I have two Rokus, but I can only access HBO Max through my Samsung TV, which had it as soon as it was available.


Well unfortunately the AT&T acquisition I fell put the nails in the coffin in terms of hardware development. I feel the Genie 2 was a missed opportunity since it is a headless server. AT&T/DirecTV could have built some next-gen Genie clients that was powerful enough to handle streaming apps to go with it with a voice remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

techguy88 said:


> I've been really enjoying HBO Max (more than I thought I would.) I'm actually glad I replaced my 2 Roku Ultras with 2 Apple TV 4Ks now. I'm loving the DC collection and the fact it has Doctor Who.


I'm surprised too. We had HBO Now since it's inception, and all I expected was pretty much the same thing as Now. I did not expect so much content. So many interesting movies. The way the app works with the ATVs is awesome, better than they work with Netflix. Totally unexpected.

Do you see the difference in PQ between the Roku Ultras and the ATVs? I tried the Ultra when it came out and quickly returned it. I'll always go with the device that gives me the better PQ.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I'm surprised too. We had HBO Now since it's inception, and all I expected was pretty much the same thing as Now. I did not expect so much content. So many interesting movies. The way the app works with the ATVs is awesome, better than they work with Netflix. Totally unexpected.
> 
> Do you see the difference in PQ between the Roku Ultras and the ATVs? I tried the Ultra when it came out and quickly returned it. I'll always go with the device that gives me the better PQ.
> 
> Rich


AT&T really did hit it out of the park with HBO Max! The app works superbly on virtually everything that it can be loaded on, including the not official sideloading on the FireTV series of streaming boxes. A bit pricey as AT&T tends to be with all their offerings, but well worth it.

The ATV's video is a bit better than all the other boxes I've tried but not enough to counter the crappy remote. As of now the FireTV is a good compromise of excellent PQ/AQ and good remote as well as supporting all the streaming/OTA quite well. The Roku Ultra I have was the best of the bunch for the way it works with the AT&T TV service but the lack of being able to have HBO Max and Peacock makes it a non-starter. Doesn't help that it really doesn't do casting well at all, nor does it support Atmos audio in any meaningful way.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich said:


> The way the app works with the ATVs is awesome, better than they work with Netflix. Totally unexpected.


With one notable exception--the Netflix "Skip Intro" feature is sorely missed. Does Netflix have a patent on this feature, because it is missing from HBO Max, Amazon Prime, and CBS All Access?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

JerryMeeker said:


> With one notable exception--the Netflix "Skip Intro" feature is sorely missed. Does Netflix have a patent on this feature, because it is missing from HBO Max, Amazon Prime, and CBS All Access?


I've seen "Skip Intro" on Apple TV+ (even on my old-school 3rd-generation Apple TV box), and on Amazon Prime when watching on my laptop, so it's not an exclusive Netflix feature.

That said, it seems like almost all the original series I've watched on all of these services in recent months have opening titles that are so short, "Skip Intro" wouldn't have appeared anyway.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

trainman said:


> I've seen "Skip Intro" on Apple TV+ (even on my old-school 3rd-generation Apple TV box), and on Amazon Prime when watching on my laptop, so it's not an exclusive Netflix feature.
> 
> That said, it seems like almost all the original series I've watched on all of these services in recent months have opening titles that are so short, "Skip Intro" wouldn't have appeared anyway.


Well, I just finished watching the Good Fight on CBS All Access, and the intro is painfully long, full of loud explosions. And now I am re-watching the Leftovers on HBO Max, and its intro is too long for me.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rich said:


> I'm surprised too. We had HBO Now since it's inception, and all I expected was pretty much the same thing as Now. I did not expect so much content. So many interesting movies. The way the app works with the ATVs is awesome, better than they work with Netflix. Totally unexpected.
> 
> Do you see the difference in PQ between the Roku Ultras and the ATVs? I tried the Ultra when it came out and quickly returned it. I'll always go with the device that gives me the better PQ.
> 
> Rich


When I got my two Apple TV 4K devices from Walmart I left my Roku Ultra hooked up to my main TV. Even though the TV is a 1080p Full HD set I could defiantly notice a difference between ATV 4K and Roku Ultra. I should have paid more attention to my ATV HD (4th Gen) I got curious and for a week hooked the ATV HD up to the main TV with Roku Ultra and still noticed the ATV HD had a better PQ.

Even comparing an HBO program on the basic HBO app on Roku versus the same show on HBO Max with my ATV 4K I noticed the PQ was better on the ATV 4K.



JerryMeeker said:


> With one notable exception--the Netflix "Skip Intro" feature is sorely missed. Does Netflix have a patent on this feature, because it is missing from HBO Max, Amazon Prime, and CBS All Access?


A recent update that started rolling out at the end of August has added a Skip button. On some shows I've watched I've seen it appear and I have been able to skip the promo ad that starts before a show and its intro. I haven't seen the Skip Intro button on any of the Crunchyroll shows yet or on _Doctor Who_ which has a bit before the intro relating to the story.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trainman said:


> I've seen "Skip Intro" on Apple TV+ (even on my old-school 3rd-generation Apple TV box), and on Amazon Prime when watching on my laptop, so it's not an exclusive Netflix feature.
> 
> That said, it seems like almost all the original series I've watched on all of these services in recent months have opening titles that are so short, "Skip Intro" wouldn't have appeared anyway.


I'd like to see that on every SVOD.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

techguy88 said:


> When I got my two Apple TV 4K devices from Walmart I left my Roku Ultra hooked up to my main TV. Even though the TV is a 1080p Full HD set I could defiantly notice a difference between ATV 4K and Roku Ultra. I should have paid more attention to my ATV HD (4th Gen) I got curious and for a week hooked the ATV HD up to the main TV with Roku Ultra and still noticed the ATV HD had a better PQ.
> 
> Even comparing an HBO program on the basic HBO app on Roku versus the same show on HBO Max with my ATV 4K I noticed the PQ was better on the ATV 4K.


I've done side-by-side comparisons of Rokus and ATVs and both generations of Amazon Cubes and ATVs and the Cubes are a lot closer to the PQ of the ATVs than the Rokus are. Not close enough for me to use my Cubes rather than my ATVs. I've also tried a first-generation Cube against a second-generation Cube and if there's any difference in PQ I couldn't see it. All the reviews and first-time looks I've seen bear that out.

I can't think of a major streaming device that I haven't tried over the last few years and I always go back to the ATVs. Because of the PQ. Apple just does things better.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> With one notable exception--the Netflix "Skip Intro" feature is sorely missed. Does Netflix have a patent on this feature, because it is missing from HBO Max, Amazon Prime, and CBS All Access?


Amazon Prime features skip promo and skip intro option on Roku and Android TV. I think it showed up a few months ago.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> I'm surprised too. We had HBO Now since it's inception, and all I expected was pretty much the same thing as Now. I did not expect so much content. So many interesting movies. The way the app works with the ATVs is awesome, better than they work with Netflix. Totally unexpected.
> 
> Do you see the difference in PQ between the Roku Ultras and the ATVs? I tried the Ultra when it came out and quickly returned it. I'll always go with the device that gives me the better PQ.
> 
> Rich


So Apple TV has better picture quality than Roku and also has the newest streaming services like HBO Max and Peacock? If so, are there any other advantages and disadvantages compared to Roku? I'm getting tired of Roku not having some of the new streaming services and I'm considering replacing at least one of my Rokus.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

the2130 said:


> So Apple TV has better picture quality than Roku and also has the newest streaming services like HBO Max and Peacock? If so, are there any other advantages and disadvantages compared to Roku? I'm getting tired of Roku not having some of the new streaming services and I'm considering replacing at least one of my Rokus.


The TL;DR Yes and Yes. If you like/use Twitch there is an app for that on Apple TV HD/4K. Roku does not have a Twitch app. Also Apple TV 4K supports both Dolby Vision & HDR10 HDR formats. Roku in comparison only supports HDR10 format. So 4K HDR TV set owners will see better quality there with Apple TV 4K.

Also another big feature is Apple TV devices have internal storage. Apple TV 4K comes in 32 GB and 64 GB options. I have almost all TV Everywhere apps that DirecTV supports plus a lot of the SVOD and free streamers and six games and still have memory available on my 32GB models.

With Roku they have very limited memory to store the apps or "channels" so when a channel takes longer to load the Roku is re-downloading that channel and deleting one of the least used channels from the device to make room. Only Roku devices with a microSD card port can get around this (like the Roku Ultra.)

The only *disadvantages *I could think of is price (#1) and the Siri remote lol.

Anyone who subscribes to standalone WatchTV or has a certain grandfathered AT&T Unlimited Plan (like &More, &More Premium or Unlimited Elite from 11/26/19 - 5/26/20)) can download the AT&T WatchTV app and watch the live channels & on-demand content (and premium channels they subscribe to through Watch TV like HBO) from that app on Apple TV HD and 4K devices. Roku does not support the WatchTV app (and given AT&T discontinued accepting new standalone customers for WatchTV I don't see this changing.)

This is a great feature for those on Unlimited &More Premium or Unlimited Elite from 11/26/19 - *5/26/20*) who have the included HBO Max benefit. They can watch the linear HBO channels through WatchTV. [Unlimited Elite customers on/after *5/27/20* no longer get the WatchTV benefit but those who had Elite prior to the change can keep WatchTV as long as they keep Elite and not downgrade to say Unlimited Extra then decide to upgrade back to Unlimited Elite at a later date.]

Personally I feel like there are more advantages to having an Apple TV than a Roku. I get why people gravitate towards Roku over Apple TV but honestly the premium price tag of an Apple TV becomes more justified the longer you use it and the various features.

Some of the pros of Apple TV 4K vs Roku

*Consistency*: If you upgrade from an older Apple TV device to a current Apple TV device you will find consistency with performance in a good way since the Apple TV devices use the same custom Apple silicon found in their iPhones, iPads (and soon to be Mac computers.)
My Apple TV HD I got in early 2017 has always been quick and responsive since I got it. In comparison to the 2 Apple TV 4K devices I got to replace my Roku Ultra devices performance between the two are quick, responsive and snappy. The Apple TV 4K device is actually quicker than any Roku devices I have owned.
This is in contrast to how some Android TV devices, Fire TV and Roku devices behave when upgrading from one model to another because of all the various tech specs involved. Most of the time (especially with the lower end devices) performance degrades over time becoming slower.
My Roku Streaming Stick from 2016 is extremely slow now even if I do a factory reset and download only a few apps it moves at a snails pace. However the 2 Roku Ultra devices I used to use were extremely fast.
The Fire TV Stick (2nd generation) I bought in 2016 when it was first released was dreadfully slow out of the box and still is no matter what I do. From what I've heard the Fire TV Stick 4K and Fire TV Cube (2nd generation) that are available now perform way better and are quick and responsive.


*Home Screen Sharing*: (My favorite feature) If you like for your streaming devices to have the same home screen setup (i.e. apps are in the same place on both) you can do that with the Apple TV HD & Apple TV 4K. If you add & delete apps on 1 Apple TV the change will happen on the other Apple TVs. On Roku devices you have to customize each device separately.
*Customization*: You can put similar apps into a folder (like Games, Weather, Music, TV Everywhere, etc.) to clean up the home screen.
*Profiles*: Each member of your family can have their own profile on Apple TV with their own home screen.
*Games:* You can purchase digital games meant for Apple TV. It actually has some popular titles like _Grand Theft Auto: San Andres_, _Sonic the Hedgehog_ (1, 2 & CD). If you have an iPhone and/or iPad you can play those games on those devices if the game supports them and vice versa. The Apple TV HD & 4K can use popular controllers like DualShock 4 (PS4) the Xbox One Wireless Controller.
*TV Everywhere Single Sign-On*: If you have a traditional provider like DirecTV, Dish, cable or a virtual provider like AT&T TV Now/AT&T TV, Hulu + Live TV, fuboTV, Philo, Sling TV or YouTube TV you can enter your login information then each TV Everywhere app that supports this feature and your provider will automatically login for you. (IIRC only the Nickelodeon, Paramount Network, Sundance TV and Vice TV apps require you to authenticate via their own method.)
Another plus Apple TV (HD & 4K models) have that I like is there is no ad panel on the right side. You can use the whole screen for your apps. You can also group similar apps together in a folder.

Even though Roku has an Apple TV app it is limited versus the fully featured app on Apple TV devices.

*Apple TV+:* Available on Roku, Amazon Fire TV & Samsung TVs. (To watch Apple TV+ content in 4K HDR you need an Apple TV 4K.)
*Apple TV Channels: *Roku & Samsung smart TVs can subscribe and view Apple TV Channels. Fire TV devices can view Apple TV Channels but you can't subscribe to them through a Fire TV device.
[The reverse is true for Prime Video Channels on Apple TV devices. To subscribe to an Prime Video Channel you need to do it from Amazon's website then it is viewable on an Apple TV device through the Prime Video app.]

*Rent/Buy TV shows & Movies:* Yes on Roku & Samsung Smart TVs; No on Fire TV devices.
*iTunes Extra:* (My other favorite feature) Only Apple TV HD & 4K devices can access iTunes Extra on movies you purchased, redeemed with a digital copy code or have in your collection via Movies Anywhere. iTunes Extra puts the movie and all special features in one place replicating a DVD/Blu-Ray like experience.
With some films, if they have an alternate version (like Extended Cut, Director's Cut, etc.) you can also access that version at no extra charge via iTunes Extra. With other digital movie retailers (like Vudu) you may have to purchase both versions if you want both editions of a film. This spreadsheet from 4K Charts gives you a list of all the movies on Apple TV/iTunes that come with an alternate version via iTunes Extra.
If you are a _Harry Potter_ fan after you purchase the first two films you can watch their extended editions via iTunes Extra. This is the only place I have seen the extended versions available. _Batman v Superman_ Ultimate Edition will let you watch the theatrical version via iTunes Extra instead of having to purchase both the theatrical & Ultimate editions (like on other digital retailers.)

*AirPlay:* Roku & Fire TV devices do not support this feature. Samsung Smart TVs do support AirPlay.
*Dolby Vision HDR*: Exclusive to Apple TV 4K.
*Dolby Atmos*: Apple TV HD & Apple TV 4K.
*Integrate non-Apple TV Channels content with the Apple TV app: *Apple TV HD / 4K devices only.
The Apple TV app on Apple TV HD and 4K devices essentially acts as an aggregator for most streaming apps (like Disney+ and HBO Max.) Over time it will provide you with personal recommendations based on what you have viewed from all supported apps and any Apple TV Channels you subscribe to. This is shared between all the Apple TV devices you are signed into. (For Peacock this is a lifesaver since their own "Continue Watching" section will sometimes drop shows & movies in progress.)
For a list of supported apps see here. Support is not required so Netflix opts out of it. HBO GO & HBO Now were replaced by HBO Max but the help article has not been updated to reflect this.
For example if you want to binge the TBS original series _Miracle Workers_ the Apple TV app will tell you that Season 1 is available from HBO Max and Season 2 is available from the TBS TV Everywhere app. It will also give you the option to purchase the show from iTunes.
Supports live sports (more details here.)
Kids have a dedicated section so they can see all of the kids shows & movies in one place as well.


*Integrate vMVPDs content with the Apple TV app:* This feature works similar to the one above but will show you results for the On-Demand programs from AT&T TV, AT&T TV Now and Spectrum TV. When you select news or live sports and your TV provider has the channel (like AT&T TV) it will boot you to their app. If you have both the TV provider and the TV Everywhere app on your device it will ask you which app you want to view your live news or sport in.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is a comparison chart I made for a friend about Apple TV vs Roku


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> So Apple TV has better picture quality than Roku and also has the newest streaming services like HBO Max and Peacock? If so, are there any other advantages and disadvantages compared to Roku? I'm getting tired of Roku not having some of the new streaming services and I'm considering replacing at least one of my Rokus.


Yes, it has everything you asked about. I have tried the more expensive Rokus and compared them to my ATVs and I returned every Roku immediately. The PQ was the main reason. Prior to the 4K sets coming out, I had Rokus and had no complaints. I see no disadvantages to swapping Rokus for ATVs, nothing to lose at all.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks to techguy88 and Rich for the detailed replies. PQ and availability of major streaming services are what I care about. There was a time when Roku could be counted on to carry new streaming services as soon as they became available, but that is no longer the case. Now they play hardball and new services like HBO Max and Peacock remain unavailable for months after they are launched. 

Does the Netflix app on ATV shrink the credits to a tiny window like my Roku 3, or does it give you a small overlay in the corner of the screen like my Samsung TV?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Thanks to techguy88 and Rich for the detailed replies. PQ and availability of major streaming services are what I care about. There was a time when Roku could be counted on to carry new streaming services as soon as they became available, but that is no longer the case. Now they play hardball and new services like HBO Max and Peacock remain unavailable for months after they are launched.
> 
> Does the Netflix app on ATV shrink the credits to a tiny window like my Roku 3, or does it give you a small overlay in the corner of the screen like my Samsung TV?


You get the small screen but I think you can select that screen to see all the credits. Never had a reason to use it, I use IMBD for that kinda stuff, faster.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> You get the small screen but I think you can select that screen to see all the credits. Never had a reason to use it, I use IMBD for that kinda stuff, faster.
> 
> Rich


I was afraid you were going to say that. Yes, you can arrow over and return to full screen, but if you rewind it shrinks again. I think newer versions of the app, like the one that runs on my Samsung NU8000, have a less intrusive version of that feature. A small graphic in the lower corner of the screen lets you choose between "Watch Credits" and "Next Episode".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that. Yes, you can arrow over and return to full screen, but if you rewind it shrinks again. I think newer versions of the app, like the one that runs on my Samsung NU8000, have a less intrusive version of that feature. A small graphic in the lower corner of the screen lets you choose between "Watch Credits" and "Next Episode".


All the TVs I have are Samsungs and I never use their apps. I have an NU8000, I'll take a look at the app next time I fire it up. I'd still rather use IMBD for info on content. Just me, just an opinion.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

techguy88 said:


> The only *disadvantages *I could think of is price (#1) and the Siri remote lol.


Just as there is some content that isn't available on Roku that is available through Apple, there's hundreds of Roku channels that aren't available through other services that offer considerable entertainment and educational value.

I reason that they can't turn a blind eye forever to such a large market of devices.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> All the TVs I have are Samsungs and I never use their apps. I have an NU8000, I'll take a look at the app next time I fire it up. I'd still rather use IMBD for info on content. Just me, just an opinion.
> 
> Rich


I sometimes check IMDB for information during a show or movie, but not as a substitute for seeing the credits at the end. I mostly use the apps on my Samsung NU8000 for streaming instead of going to the Roku. Aside from the issue with the screen shrinking during the credits on the Roku's Netflix app, I find it easier to navigate because I don't have to use a third remote. To use the apps on the TV, all I have to do is press the home button on the TV and navigate to one of the apps. To use the apps on the Roku, I have to use the TV remote to get to the Roku and then switch to the Roku remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the2130 said:


> I sometimes check IMDB for information during a show or movie, but not as a substitute for seeing the credits at the end. I mostly use the apps on my Samsung NU8000 for streaming instead of going to the Roku. Aside from the issue with the screen shrinking during the credits on the Roku's Netflix app, I find it easier to navigate because I don't have to use a third remote. To use the apps on the TV, all I have to do is press the home button on the TV and navigate to one of the apps. To use the apps on the Roku, I have to use the TV remote to get to the Roku and then switch to the Roku remote.


You are not gonna see many updates on those built-in apps. I don't see many updates on any of my Sammys.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> You are not gonna see many updates on those built-in apps. I don't see many updates on any of my Sammys.
> 
> Rich


My Sony XBR-55X900F (2018 Model) gets apps updates weekly.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> You are not gonna see many updates on those built-in apps. I don't see many updates on any of my Sammys.
> 
> Rich


That's because Samsung uses their own OS most likely.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> My Sony XBR-55X900F (2018 Model) gets apps updates weekly.


I have the Sony XBR-75X900E (2017 model) and while it gets update I guess I don't think it is weekly though.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> You are not gonna see many updates on those built-in apps. I don't see many updates on any of my Sammys.
> 
> Rich


I think it's a mixed bag whether you use the built-in apps or a standalone device. HBO Max and AppleTV+ both showed up on my Samsung NU8000 almost immediately after they became available, while Peacock is still unavailable.

ATV and other devices get updated, but they don't seem to get newer versions existing apps, which is why that 2017 ATV model still has the shrinking credits on the Netflix app. They got a ton of complaints about that feature and modified it for the app that runs on newer devices, but existing devices are stuck with it. I'm stuck with the shrinking credits on my Roku 3, while an older Roku 2 model I use on occasion lets the credits run unimpeded. My newer Android devices and my Samsung TV display a graphic in the corner of the screen, where you can choose to watch the credits or play the next episode (the credits will run full-screen with the graphic in the corner if you don't make a choice). Whenever Apple comes out with a newer model, it is likely you will no longer see the shrinking credits. I realize it's not a big deal to some people, but there are lots of people who don't like it and it's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> I have the Sony XBR-75X900E (2017 model) and while it gets update I guess I don't think it is weekly though.


Using your Sony remote bring up the App menu. Select Google Play Store and open. When page loads scroll to my apps and select. This will bring up "On this device" (apps you are currently using) and "Not on this device" (apps you are not using that are available). If any of the apps you are using have updates available you will see "Updates Available". You can do this daily or weekly to check for apps that have updates available. Since Monday I have had updates for five apps that I'm using on my TV.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> AT&T really did hit it out of the park with HBO Max! The app works superbly on virtually everything that it can be loaded on, including the not official sideloading on the FireTV series of streaming boxes. A bit pricey as AT&T tends to be with all their offerings, but well worth it.
> .


HBO MAX came with my internet sub. How do you "side load" it on a FireTv? That is what I use since its the only one that seems to work with dolby digital on my amp.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> HBO MAX came with my internet sub. *How do you "side load" it on a FireTv?* That is what I use since its the only one that seems to work with dolby digital on my amp.


HBO Max - is it a mess?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I've been using HBO Max for a month or so and I've had no issues at all. My ATVs work better than they do on Netflix as far as navigation goes. That surprised me. The content on Max is impressive, I've been binging on movies for a few days and I've got a lot more to watch. So far, I think it's a great service.
> 
> Rich


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but with the news today that Warner Brothers will be releasing their 2021 movies in theatres and on HBO Max on the same dates, my interest in HBO Max has been piqued, I've tried to find this answer but you find mixed results on Google, is HBO Max included if you have Directv Premiere or if you have a cheaper Directv package but you pay for HBO on Directv?

Thanks.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Premier includes HBO which means you also have HBO Max. Lower tiers with HBO also gives you HBO Max.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but with the news today that Warner Brothers will be releasing their 2021 movies in theatres and on HBO Max on the same dates, my interest in HBO Max has been piqued, I've tried to find this answer but you find mixed results on Google, is HBO Max included if you have Directv Premiere or if you have a cheaper Directv package but you pay for HBO on Directv?
> 
> Thanks.


I subscribe to Premier and HBO Max is included.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I just jumped aboard the HBO Max bandwagon, at least for the next 6 mos. Took advantage of their $69.99 for 6 mos deal. We had HBO for many years but when they had their dispute with Dish I discovered I didn't really care that much until the final season of GoT. Then I tried streaming them to watch that final season and it wasn't a very good experience so once I was done with that I let them go again. Considered trying the HBO Max when it first came out but at that time they wouldn't let you subscribe via Firestick and once again I just said, oh well, let me know when you're going to make it easy for me to subscribe without jumping through hoops and I'll consider it. Amazon had been letting me know for a while now that you could subscribe via their platform and then I saw the ad for the 6 mos deal, so I figured it was time to give them a try again. I haven't watched much yet (just got it yesterday) but I am impressed with all the available content.


----------



## craigkieswerrer222 (Dec 30, 2021)

If you subscribe to HBO through Amazon Appstore, Apple, Google Play, Roku Channel Store, Samsung TV, WarnerMedia, Consolidated Communications, Liberty, North State, Optimum, Service Electric Cablevision, Verizon Fios, or Ziply Fiber, then you have access to HBO Max Ad-Free right now, at no extra cost!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

craigkieswerrer222 said:


> If you subscribe to HBO through Amazon Appstore, Apple, Google Play, Roku Channel Store, Samsung TV, WarnerMedia, Consolidated Communications, Liberty, North State, Optimum, Service Electric Cablevision, Verizon Fios, or Ziply Fiber, then you have access to HBO Max Ad-Free right now, at no extra cost!


You seem to be confusing subscriptions to HBO Max with the availability of HBO Max apps for streaming devices. These are not the same thing.

Having access to HBO Max on a Fire device is not the same thing as being able to subscribe to HBO Max through Amazon Prime (you cannot). Oddly, you can subscribe to Cinemax.

While there is a Roku app for HBO Max, you can't subscribe to HBO Max there either (but you can subscribe to Cinemax here too). The same goes for Samsung TV apps.

Freeviews happen but they go away as quickly as they appear. It is a major misrepresentation to say that all of these services are offering HBO Max for free. It appears that HBO Max is working with partners to temporarily provide selected HBO and Cinemax content/channels.

I just tried authenticating using my TV provider and I was denied access to HBO Max (even though they're currently having a freeview) so this further calls your claims into question.


----------



## HelenBB (Oct 22, 2021)

All the talk about a Secret Six series over the past few years + Gunn’s interactions on Twitter with Gail Simone. I wouldn’t be surprised if that was something he was mulling over. Just installed HBO Max addon on my Firestick using this guide How to Install & Watch HBO Max Addon on Kodi (2022) , so I hope to find more good stuff to watch


----------

